# Textdatei vs Datenbank



## Patrick Kamin (15. Oktober 2001)

Vielleicht kann jemand mal ganz kurz den Unterschied zwischen dem Speichern in einer Textdatei und einer Datenbank erklären. Eine Textdatei wäre doch viel einfacher oder??

Thanks for Replying

regards


----------



## Moartel (15. Oktober 2001)

Eine Textdatei ist für einige, wenige kleine Sachen einfacher. 
Bei einer Datenbank kannst du wie in einer Tabelle Daten speichern und jederzeit in allen möglichen Arten abrufen. Die Datenbank kann dir die Ausgabe auch sortieren. Das geht obendrein noch sehr schnell. Versuche mal eine komplexere Struktur in einer Tabelle zu speichern. Du wirst sehr schnell merken dass das nicht ganz einfach ist. Wenn du zudem da noch was sortieren willst läuft das in PHP ab, und das ist wesentlich langsamer als wenn das eine Datenbank erledigt, deren Code ja kompiliert ist. Außerdem ist eine Datenbank speziell für diese Zwecke ausgelegt. Ihr einziger Sinn und Zweck besteht darun Daten möglichst bequem und effizient zu speichern und sie danach wieder auszugeben. Derartige bequemlichkeit wirst du mit Textdateien kaum erreichen.
Am besten schaust du dir Tut zu MySQL an, dann wirst du glaube ich am einfachsten und deutlichsten erkennen wozu diese Datenbank fähig ist und du wirst den Textdateien keine Träne nachweinen.


----------



## Christian Fein (16. Oktober 2001)

> Eine Textdatei ist für einige, wenige kleine Sachen einfacher.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Wenn mann eine mySql db hat sollte mann diese auch nutzen! Auch bei kleinen sachen!
Wieso nicht ?
es gibt bei php kaum was einfacherres als mysql anbindung 

PS: ich denke ich programmiere schon ne ganze weile in PHP und denke auch recht gut und ehrlich gesagt ich habe bisher nur 1 mal ne txt datei benutzt! 
Zu der Zeit als ich PHP gelernt habe nach "vorschlag" meines buches und nie wieder benutzt  sogar wieder vergessen ... wofuer auch 

Ein Punkt zu dem noch :

Wenn urploetzlich mehrere User gleichzeitig ein Script bedienen welches mit einer Txt datei zusammenarbeitet dann geht die sache schief. Eine mySQL Datei ist zudem noch multiuserfaehig.

txt. dateien sind letztendlich nur dazu da das mann auch mit PHP arbeiten kann wenn mann keine mySQL datenbank besitzt.
Da dies aber auesserst selten vorkommen sollte:
Gelesen - aha - Vergessen


----------



## Husky (16. Oktober 2001)

ich bin zwar noch recht neue aba ich liebe MySQL. ich komm noch nich 100%ig mit kla. aba daran arbeite ich. schon alleine die forteile das man nich manuel die datei durchsuchen muss macht alles viel einfacher. dadurch kann man sachen die eigentlich rech kompliziert sind sehr einfach machen. ich arbeite z.B. an einer art protal syystem mit newsscript vote guestbook etc.. und das is bei weitem einfacher als ich mir das jemals forgestellt hatte.


----------



## Dunsti (22. Oktober 2001)

ich hab grad einen Anwendugsfall, wo ich doch die Textdatei bevorzuge:
Auf meiner Seite ist eine "Newsbox". Der Inhalt wird in einer Textdatei gespeichert, und dann einfach per include("news.txt"); eingebunden. Mit MySQL ginge das natürlich auch, ist aber etwas umständlicher. 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## SirNeo (22. Oktober 2001)

Ich benutze Textdateien hautsächlich für Inhalte die nicht oft geändert werden, das kann z.B. von Newseiten wie Dustin sie meinte sein oder aber auch für Inhalte die nur von einem User geändert werden, da Textdateien nicht mehrere Nutzer gleichzeitig etwas ändern dürfen, z.B. nutze ich dies in Konfigurationen.

SQL wiederum gebrauche ich bei unbestimmter Anzahl an Einträgen, somit kann ich die Einträge schnell verarbeiten oder verändern.

Somit bin ich der Meinung das man beides nutzen sollte, je nach Art und Umfang des Problemes, was ich damit lösen möchte.

Viele Grüsse
SirNeo ;-)


----------



## no-fx -> Junge (22. Oktober 2001)

*Text dateien.. :-(*

Hi..

Also ich hab jetzt sicher einviertel jahr lang
mit txt dateien gearbeitet.. weil kein MySQL server
zur verfügug war und weil ich datche das es einfacher ist
mit txt files.


ABER DAS STIMMT NICHT !!!!!!!!!!


Fang nicht an wie ich und lehrne grade 
alles mit MySQL.. obwohl txt file erfahrung
dich noch einwenig mehr einweit ..


----------



## Dunsti (23. Oktober 2001)

ich denke, diese Diskussion zeigt deutlich, daß man die Frage ob Textdatei oder Datenbank nicht so einfach mit "a" oder "b" beantworten kann.
Es ist sicher sinnvoll zu wissen, wie beides geht. Dann kann man sich immer noch von Fall zu Fall selbst entscheiden, was man nimmt.

Wie no-fx schon angedeutet hat, gibt es einige Provider, die zwar PHP aber keine DB anbieten, und da ist man eben auf Textdateien angewiesen. In der Situation ist es natürlich praktisch, wenn man den Umgang mit Textdateien kennt. 

Aber in der Regel lässt sich schon sagen, daß eine MySQL-Datenbank mehr Vorteile hat als Textdateien. Also, wenn Du die Möglichkeit der Wahl hast, dann nimm lieber MySQL.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

